# Good 8 pointer I let go today



## pic217 (Jan 1, 2018)

A very cold afternoon today, saw a lot of deer in the food plot. This was the best buck, maybe he will make it 2 more weeks. Looks like he has good potential.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2018)

Pretty deer. Looks like he's put on some winter fat.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice one for sure!


----------



## antharper (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice buck , looks like he is enjoying your food plot , I hope he makes it for u and u get to see him next season , he want be easy to pass next time !


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 17, 2018)

Definite potential, Unfortunately most don't make it that long. 
Any idea if he made it?


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful deer, he will make a nice one next year.


----------

